# Biggest Cities



## Comandos (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi all, i want to know which cities now are the biggest by population and...
Ir somebody knows maybe could post here top 10 or something  


If topic like this allready exist sorry, i didnt know...


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

http://www.citypopulation.de/World.html


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

^^ That list is quite incorrect isn´t it? LA bigger than London?? I thought the London metro pop. was around 18 million. And isn´t the Paris metro pop. 12 million?


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

Comandos said:


> Hi all, i want to know which cities now are the biggest by population and...
> Ir somebody knows maybe could post here top 10 or something
> 
> 
> If topic like this allready exist sorry, i didnt know...


Simple question for an impossible answer. 

If you consider city proper figures, you hit the wall of administrative borders which are heavily different from a country to another. If you consider statistical figures, the problem is the different definitions from a country to another (knowing that those definitions also have to depend on the adminstrative municipalities). If you use the continuous built-up criteria, it excludes all the people living outside a green belt in case cities are surrounded by a green belt. Well, it's an awful problem.

But anyway, no matter the criteria, those figures mean a lot less than people imagine, especially for the largest cities. Indeed, those largest cities are more urban regions than actual cities. People remain in a specific area of those "metropolitan area" and they don't visit more frequently other parts of those metropolitan area than people would visit other cities in a less urbanized region.

Hope this help.


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

SuomiPoika said:


> ^^ That list is quite incorrect isn´t it? LA bigger than London?? I thought the London metro pop. was around 18 million. And isn´t the Paris metro pop. 12 million?


I believe that list only give national figures which use different criterias. 9,975,000 for Paris is obviously a estimated figure based on 1999 French census and using the continuous built-up criteria (designating "urban areas").

About London, 18 million is a figure only given by the mayor of London which hasn't been backed up by any serious statistics. I don't know what the 12 million figure stands for, probably London's metropolitan area (even if it's certainly a low estimation). The urban area of London is about 8.5 million people. It's easy to estimate as it's simply people living inside London's green belt. However, for other cities, the figures are certainly about metropolitan areas, so that list is mixing up statistics which don't even share the same calculation basis.


----------



## Luca(p) (Jan 28, 2006)

Amsterdam 1.900.000...yeh right...hahahaha!


----------



## Anansi8172 (Jan 27, 2006)

This is what I found through wikipedia including the metro area:

01.Shanghai (China): 15,017,783
02.Mumbai (India): 12,883,645
03.Karachi (Pakistan): 11,969,284
04.Buenos Aires (Argentina): 11,595,183
05.Delhi (India): 11,215,130
06.Manila (Phillipines): 10,546,511
07.Moscow (Russia): 10,472,629
08.Seoul (South Korea): 10,409,345
09.Sao Paolo (Brazil): 10,059,502
10.Istanbul (Turkey): 10,034,830

This is of course up to interpretation because there is no exact standard for a metropolitan area.


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

Any list without Tokyo is clearly rubbish


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 1, 2005)

Quintana said:


> Any list without Tokyo is clearly rubbish


Ditto that for Tehran.


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Anansi8172 said:


> This is what I found through wikipedia including the metro area:
> 
> 01.Shanghai (China): 15,017,783
> 02.Mumbai (India): 12,883,645
> ...


That's the dumbest list I've ever seen.


----------



## nuricool (Dec 17, 2005)

istanbul population is not really offical

one site say 10 million

other site say 15 million??????


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

wjfox2002 said:


> That's the dumbest list I've ever seen.


 Wikipedia has became a trash because of editors with wrong knowledge. Even its managers are looking for another project, which will be checked by professionals.


----------



## snot (May 12, 2004)

SuomiPoika said:


> ^^ That list is quite incorrect isn´t it? LA bigger than London?? I thought the London metro pop. was around 18 million. And isn´t the Paris metro pop. 12 million?


This list is about urban areas and not metro areas I think.


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

snot said:


> This list is about urban areas and not metro areas I think.


Probably that's the idea, however I've never seen any serious source mentionning a London urban area exceeding the Green belt.


----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

wjfox2002 said:


> That's the dumbest list I've ever seen.


No. this is just a city proper populations list.


----------



## LLoydGeorge (Jan 14, 2006)

SuomiPoika said:


> ^^ That list is quite incorrect isn´t it? LA bigger than London?? I thought the London metro pop. was around 18 million. And isn´t the Paris metro pop. 12 million?


I think that LA is definitely bigger than London. It seems so much bigger and most lists usually place it between 15 and 18m, while they place London between 12 and 15m.


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

Here's an other list of metropolitan area...

Well it's worth only what it's worth. I don't know how innacurrate it could be but as far as my knowledge goes it seems rather serious (Outside Chinese cities which are in my opinion under-rated, as in any official sources).

Anyway, at least it's more serious than what wjfox2002 had posted earlier.


----------



## LLoydGeorge (Jan 14, 2006)

Tokyo is HUGE!!!

I wonder if in 50 years the first five spots will be dominated by Shanghai, Mumbai, Beijing, New Dehli, etc.


----------



## ssiguy2 (Feb 19, 2005)

I think that these figure are good for general guides by thats about it, especially in the developing world. 
Dacca comes in at around 12million but that's VERY deceptive when you consider that Bangladech {sp?} has 150million people squashed into an area the size of Austria.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

IMO LA doesn´t seems bigger, a huge sprawl of suburbs, and a skyscraper cluster in the centre. How fast is London growing? i have heard it´s suppose to overtake NYC but i guess that´s bullshit. Does any one know where i cand find information about how fast London, NYC, LA...and other cities are growing?


----------



## SHiRO (Feb 7, 2003)

This is the most flawless list I ever saw. If anyone has some particular info on a specific city and how it should be altered, say so. 


Tokyo-Yokohama-Kawasaki-Chiba (Greater Tokyo Area) Japan 36,510,000

Mexico City-Nezahualcóyotl-Ecatepec-Naucalpan(Greater Mexico City) Mexico 24,090,000 

São Paulo-Guarulhos-Santo André-Osasco-Campinas (Greater São Paulo Area) Brazil 23,00,000 

Seoul-Incheon-Bucheon-Goyang-Seongnam-Suweon (Capital Metropolitan Area) South Korea 22,740,000

New York City, New York-Newark, New Jersey-Paterson, New Jersey (New York Metropolitan Area) United States 22,310,000 

Shanghai Municipality People's Republic of China 20,000,000

Mumbai-Navi Mumbai-Kalyan-Thane-Ulhasnagar, Maharashtra (Brihanmumbai/Greater Mumbai) India 19,470,000 

London (Greater London-Surrey-East Berkshire-Buckinghamshire-Hertfordshire-
South Essex-West Kent) United Kingdom 18,000,000

Jakarta-Bekasi-Bogor-Depok-Tangerang (Jabodetabek Metropolitan Area) Indonesia 17,590,000 

Los Angeles-Riverside-Anaheim (Southern California) California, United States 17,540,000 

Osaka-Kobe-Kyoto (Osaka-Kobe-Kyoto or Keihanshin) Japan 17,510,000

Delhi, National Capital Territory-Faridabad, Haryana, Gurgaon, Haryana-Ghaziabad, Uttar Pradesh-Noida, Uttar Pradesh India 17,480,000 

Manila-Quezon City-Makati City-Caloocan City (Metropolitan Manila) Philippines 16,610,000 

Greater Cairo, Al Qahirah-Al Jizah-Al Qalyubiyah Governorates Egypt 15,500,000 

Kolkata-Howrah, West Bengal India 14,450,000

Moscow Russia 14,440,000 

Buenos Aires (Gran Buenos Aires) Argentina 13,330,000 

Istanbul Turkey 13,000,000 

Tehran-Karaj Iran 11,890,000 

Cologne-Bonn-Ruhr Area (Essen-Duisburg- Bochum-Dortmund-Düsseldorf-Wuppertal) Germany 11,780,000 

Rio De Janeiro-Nova Iguaçu-São Gonçalo-Niterói Brazil 11,720,000 

Karachi, Sindh Pakistan 11,620,000 

Paris, Île-de-France France 11,500,000 

Dhaka Bangladesh 11,490,000 

Beijing Municipality People's Republic of China 11,240,000 

Lagos Nigeria 10,690,000 

Bangkok-Samut Prakarn-Nonthaburi-Pathum Thani Thailand 9,750,000 

Chicago, Illinois-Gary, Indiana-Kenosha, Wisconsin (Chicagoland) United States 9,420,000 

Kinshasa Democratic Republic of the Congo 9,120,000 

Nagoya Japan 8,760,000 

Hong Kong Special Administrative Region-Shenzhen, Guangdong People's Republic of China 8,720,000 

Amsterdam-Rotterdam-The Hague (Deltametropolis) Netherlands 8,050,000

Taipei-Keelung (Taipei-Keelung metropolitan area) Taiwan 8,030,000 

Bogotá Colombia 7,790,000 

Lima-Callao (Lima and Callao Metropolitan Area) Peru 7,740,000 

Milan Italy 7,600,000

Washington, DC-Baltimore, Maryland (Baltimore-Washington Metropolitan Area) United States 7,538,000

San Francisco-San Jose-Oakland, California (San Francisco Bay Area) United States 7,530,000 

Chongqing Municipality People's Republic of China 7,480,000 

Khartoum Sudan 7,320,000 

Toronto-Hamilton, Ontario (Golden Horseshoe) Canada 7,250,000 

Ho Chi Minh City Vietnam 7,050,000 

Chennai-Tambaram-Avadi-Manali, Tamil Nadu India 6,850,000 

Johannesburg-Soweto-East Rand-West Rand (Greater Johannesburg Metropolitan Area) South Africa 6,820,000 

Shenyang, Liaoning People's Republic of China 6,490,000 

Lahore, Punjab Pakistan 6,310,000 

Tianjin Municipality People's Republic of China 6,300,000 

Philadelphia, Pennsylvania (Delaware Valley) United States 6,250,000 

Madrid Spain 6,160,000 

Bangalore, Karnataka India 6,060,000 

Boston, Massachusetts, (Greater Boston) United States 5,910,000 

Hyderabad-Secunderabad, Andhra Pradesh India 5,900,000 

Dallas-Fort Worth-Arlington, Texas (Dallas/Fort Worth Metroplex) United States 5,900,000 

Detroit, Michigan-Windsor, Ontario (Metro Detroit) United States,Canada 5,890,000 

Bagdad Iraq 5,772,000

Guangzhou, Guangdong People's Republic of China 5,630,000 

Bandung (Kabupaten Bandung) Indonesia 5,480,000 

Barcelona Spain 5,200,000

Houston-Sugar Land-Baytown, Texas (Houston Metropolitan Area) United States 5,190,000 

Singapore City-Johor Bahru Singapore,Malaysia 5,180,000 

Berlin Germany 5,100,000

Frankfurt Germany 5,000,000

Ahmedabad, Gujarat India 5,000,000

Belo Horizonte Brazil 4,920,000 

Saint Petersburg Russia 4,880,000 

Santiago Chile 4,840,000 

Abidjan Côte d'Ivoire 4,810,000 

Atlanta, Georgia (Atlanta Metropolitan Area) United States 4,720,000

San Diego, California-Tijuana, Baja California 

Harbin, Heilongjiang People's Republic of China 4,680,000 

Shantou, Guangdong People's Republic of China 4,680,000 

Xi'an, Shaanxi People's Republic of China 4,640,000 

Wuhan, Hubei People's Republic of China 4,600,000 

Chengdu, Sichuan People's Republic of China 4,570,000 

Busan Metropolitan City South Korea 4,560,000 

Pune-Pimpri-Chinchwad, Maharashtra India 4,500,000 

Yangon Myanmar 4,480,000 

Sydney, New South Wales Australia 4,490,000 

Hangzhou, Zhejiang People's Republic of China 4,390,000 

Ibadan Nigeria 4,360,000 

Cape Town South Africa 4,300,000 

Miami-Fort Lauderdale, Florida (South Florida) United States 4,290,000 

Alexandria, Al Iskandariyah Governorate Egypt 4,270,000 

Fukuoka-Kitakyushu Japan 4,260,000 

Riyadh Saudi Arabia 4,210,000 

Kuala Lumpur Malaysia 4,200,000

Guadalajara, Jalisco Mexico 4,010,000 

Khartoum Sudan 4,000,000 

Nanjing, Jiangsu China 3,970,000 

Surabaya, East Java Indonesia 3,890,000 

Kano Nigeria 3,820,000 

Phoenix, Arizona (Valley of the Sun) United States 3,790,000

Naples Italy 3,770,000 

Seattle-Tacoma-Bellevue, Washington (Greater Puget Sound) United States 3,770,000 

Porto Alegre Brazil 3,760,000

Athens Greece 3,750,000 

Melbourne, Victoria Australia 3,730,000 

Caracas Venezuela 3,720,000 

Monterrey, Nuevo León Mexico 3,680,000


----------

